# Looking at NC



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Hubby and I are looking to move south for the warmer climate. All of our family is in NY/PA so that is as far south as we would like to go. I am a RN so I need to be close to hospitals and he works in a grocery store so it would be a plus for us to be ideally about 20 minutes or so from work. 

What areas do you like, live in or recommend? What areas would you tell us to stay away from?
We are planning to move in the next few years so we have time to narrow the search down but wanted to start looking so we can take trips there to see the different areas. We would prefer not to be too close to people and 3 or less hours from the beach would be idea.

We want at least 1 acre of land, we would pefer more, and a one story house as we are getting older and thinking of the future. A fixer upper is fine as long as we can live in the house while we make it our own. I do not want to spend more than $75,000 and much less than that if we can. I am not sure if that is resonable for the state or not though.

I have been looking online and found this house but the land is not as much as we hoped for. LandsofAmerica.com - Land for sale by Reidsville, North Carolina - Rockingham County - 1.11 acres - 890711

But that is just to give you an idea of the type of house we are looking for. I would love to have at least 2 bathrooms and 2 bedrooms. Everything else is up for negotiation.

Anyway...if you have any suggetions or run across something we might like please let us know.
Also...thank you!


----------



## wharton (Oct 9, 2011)

You might want to try city-data.com. Go to the forums in the region you are looking at, and learn from the locals from that area. Good luck.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

My sister and my mom live in Winston-Salem and love it. I'd recommend looking in the Piedmont Triad area. Lots of schools and tons of hospitals! You can go from downtown "city" to country in just a few minutes!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2012)

I live about 25 miles east of Reidsville. Anything you want to know about the area, I could probably tell you. I pulled up the address on google maps, it looks pretty nice, some houses nearby, but not crowded.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks everyone. We are just starting our search at the moment. We had always said we were going to wait until Dh's parents were no longer with us. Sadly we have lost both of them in the last 2 years. Now we are ready to start looking and preparing for a change.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

MDKatie said:


> My sister and my mom live in Winston-Salem and love it. I'd recommend looking in the Piedmont Triad area. Lots of schools and tons of hospitals! You can go from downtown "city" to country in just a few minutes!


What exactly is the Piedmont Triad area. I have not heard of it before.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

zong said:


> I live about 25 miles east of Reidsville. Anything you want to know about the area, I could probably tell you. I pulled up the address on google maps, it looks pretty nice, some houses nearby, but not crowded.


Ok...since you asked. Tell me everything you can about that area. Hubby and I have never been to NC so anything you can tell us would be grand! We are planning on making several trips to the area to see what cities/towns we like best and go from there. The link of the house above is to give everyone an idea of what we are looking for. We just want more land with it. Athough that house is pretty darned cute =]


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2012)

Down side:
It gets really hot, over a hundred right regularly. It's OK, though,. just get up real early and start moving slowly after 10:00 AM or so. Lot of bugs. If you're into gardening, you might want to not even think "organic" I tell you these things because your profile says NY, where its not nearly as warm. 
On the upside:
A really nice long growing season, rarely gets below 20 degrees in the winter, and only for an hour or 2 then. Real good fishing around here. Friendly people. Here, laid back and stress free is pretty much the standard. Some really knowledgeable farmers and orchardists that will tell you everything they know if you just ask them. Keep your car doors locked when you go to town, or you'll come out and somebody will have put bags of tomatoes, squash, cucumbers, and zucchini in your back seat.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

zong said:


> Down side:
> It gets really hot, over a hundred right regularly. It's OK, though,. just get up real early and start moving slowly after 10:00 AM or so. Lot of bugs. If you're into gardening, you might want to not even think "organic" I tell you these things because your profile says NY, where its not nearly as warm.
> On the upside:
> A really nice long growing season, rarely gets below 20 degrees in the winter, and only for an hour or 2 then. Real good fishing around here. Friendly people. Here, laid back and stress free is pretty much the standard. Some really knowledgeable farmers and orchardists that will tell you everything they know if you just ask them. Keep your car doors locked when you go to town, or you'll come out and somebody will have put bags of tomatoes, squash, cucumbers, and zucchini in your back seat.


Hahaha...sounds like my kinda place! I actually hate the winter here. Its so long and drab that it saps all the energy out of me. No sun for months at a time...just a greyness every day. I dont mind bugs so much (that is what bug spray is for). We are not happy unless its 90 hot, hazy and humid. That is our type of weather. We picked NC because of the climate and its not a 24 hour drive to come back home to visit.

If you have any other info to share please pass it our way. We want to know every little bit. We are planning a trip down this fall to see whats its like and to start scoping out towns to live in. 

What about the hospitals near you? Good? Bad? Let me know if you can. 
Thank you for all your help =]


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2012)

UNC and Duke are both about 45 minutes from me. Then there's Annie Penn in Reidsville, DRMC in Danville, Memorial hospital of Martinsville, Person Memorial in Roxboro, NC, Moorehead hospital in Eden, NC, Moses H Cone Memorial in Greensboro, Kindred Hospital in Greensboro. Baptist hospital of Winston Salem. Those are just the ones I can think of, all within an hour of Reidsville. UNC, DUKE, and Winston Salem Baptist are world renown. DRMC is a good hospital, but a terrible emergency room. The reason is, people go there for a head cold or a tooth ache. 9 out of 10 people in the waiting room at DRMC emergency unit do not have an emergency. Makes it tough on actual emergencies.


----------



## Uddermost Farm (Apr 25, 2012)

I have lived in NC all my life and can tell you it's a great place to live. Variety vacationland for sure with mountains on one end and the shore on the other. Good folks, like the posts above have said. Often in the top 10 lists of best places to live, work and retire. Agriculture is our #1 industry, so there is alot of support in terms of government (county extension) agencies and neighbors with experience. The soil is red clay mostly, so plan to amend it before you plant. Good rainfall except we have experienced some droughts in summers past, so you want to be able to irrigate. Lots of bodies of water around too ... natural lakes and man-made reserviors, streams, some nice rivers. If you want to be "close" to the beach, I recommend the RDU area and finding land close to I-40. It's 2 hours to Wilmington (the beach) via I-40 from Raleigh. Good large university hospitals -- UNC, Duke -- if that's what you like. I was an RN for 20 years (graduated UNC, worked at Duke in LifeFlight) but preferred WakeMed hands down. Rex is an affiliate of UNC and Raleigh Duke is a affiliate of Duke, both good places in Raleigh to work also. Because of all the pluses, real estate prices are higher than the national average, but you can still find bargains/foreclosures. Sale prices and days on market are already trending to a healthier market with predictions that prices will improve at least 2.4% next year. So now would be a good time to plan your move. Realtor.com and craigslist are good places to find what's available both from realtor listings and FSBO.


----------



## teachermom44 (Feb 8, 2012)

The Piedmont is Greensboro, Winston-Salem and High Point. The triangle is Raleigh, Durham, Chapel Hill.

Franklin County is near Wake County where the state capitol is. It is still very rural but still near hospitals and such. I worked there when my DH was in seminary.


----------



## Keildra (Sep 1, 2011)

I live in Waxhaw, I've been here for 3 years. I live in the rural area of Waxhaw and there's several pieces of land for sale ranging from 1.5ac to 80+, and most of them have houses.
The town of Waxhaw is not that big, there's no Wal-mart but there are other places to get what's needed. The town also just built a new emergency room.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

zong said:


> I live about 25 miles east of Reidsville. Anything you want to know about the area, I could probably tell you. I pulled up the address on google maps, it looks pretty nice, some houses nearby, but not crowded.


I went to college in Asheville; it's a lovely area and there are definitely nursing jobs there. When I still had figs and money, I searched for a place to settle to start my fig farm and liked Eden. (Yes, I actually did a search for meaningful town names.) Eden is not far from Reidsville; it's very depressed due to plant closings or was in 2004 so RE was very reasonable. They were then seeking to be a "medical community"--not sure if that's the case still but, if so, there are definitely RN jobs there. Dirt is red but very fertile. I liked the Eden area because you could easily hop into VA for gas; NC has very high taxes which is why they have great roads and very pretty interstate plantings! I've decided to move further south but will always love NC; my 1st love was born and raised there. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Mironsfarm (Feb 3, 2011)

i live in lenoir nc and love this town very nice people out here not alot of crime been here 5 years and never locked my doors! we r close to hosptials and stores like walmarts and stuff are only about 15 mins away but we live in the country there are lots of small farms around here and people here always willing to give a helping hand. good luck on your search are place will be up for sale in about to years my wife and i want a bigger house and more land but we are going to stay in this town for sure!


----------



## LearningLife (Aug 11, 2010)

Mironsfarm said:


> i live in lenoir nc and love this town very nice people out here not alot of crime been here 5 years and never locked my doors! we r close to hosptials and stores like walmarts and stuff are only about 15 mins away but we live in the country there are lots of small farms around here and people here always willing to give a helping hand. good luck on your search are place will be up for sale in about to years my wife and i want a bigger house and more land but we are going to stay in this town for sure!


I live just east of Lenoir, and work in Lenoir. We've been here for 14 years, and have raised our kids here. It's a nice small town with lots of rural countryside. We're just at the foothills of the Blue Ridge Mountains, and not too far from bigger cities (Hickory's just down the road, and Charlotte's an hour away if we need a bigger city). If you're looking for more job opportunities in hospitals, there are several small-to-mid-sized ones in the area, and there are usually want ads in the classifieds for RN's at least in Hickory. 

The weather in this area is pretty mild, at least the winters. We get a few days of snow each winter, but it's never much. Summers can get hot, but not unbearable.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks everyone. I am looking at all these towns. Hoping to visit them in the next year to narrow down the region we want to move to.


----------

